# Won't be long !



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

After a pop-up shower in my area I had a few minutes to take a short walk in a small woods near home, hickory's look spotty but I discovered a plentiful walnut crop. Walnuts have been lacking in my neck of the woods for two seasons and a welcome sight.








The thought of a frosty morning in the woods made me hungry and I dug around in the freezer and found my last batch of squirrel--- fried in butter !















Delicious !
Little over a month, can't wait.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Those squirrel look delicious. Do you par-boil before going into the fry pan? Flour and fry in butter?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Kenlow1 said:


> Those squirrel look delicious. Do you par-boil before going into the fry pan? Flour and fry in butter?


 I don't par boil, dredge in mix of 2 parts flour 1 part corn meal, black pepper and salt.
Fry until brown, place on alum foil and cover loosely, (I just lay a cover of foil over it) for about 15 mins at 350 comes out crisp and tender.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks, gonna give it a try, bet it would work for rabbit too.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Looks good cant wait


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Kenlow1 said:


> Thanks, gonna give it a try, bet it would work for rabbit too.


 Yep , that's my favorite way to prepare bunnys also.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I normally squirrel hunt in Brown/Clermont countys but over the w/e I had a chance to look around in Highland/Ross and found a better hickory crop.








Saw a few chewed, probably chipmunks, but not really cutting --- yet, normally by the 15th they start working hard in my area--- Won't be long.
Many hickory's in your area ?
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Hickory’s in Clark county are looking pretty good compared to last year.


----------

